
Abstinence isn't safe – why quitting social media isn't the solution - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2020/02/abstinence-isnt-safe-why-quitting-social-media-isnt-the-solution/
======
JohnFen
This essay presents a poor analogy. Saying "stop using Facebook" is not like
saying "stop having sex" at all. It's more like saying "stop having sex in the
department store."

That is, ceasing the use of social media does not mean ceasing to be social.
Social media is merely one of a huge number of ways to socially engage with
people.

------
Nextgrid
The problem with keeping using Facebook and other scum (even with anti-
tracking countermeasures) is that it still means you're giving them the legal
right to stalk you by agreeing to their ToS and privacy policy. You can argue
that the policies aren't compliant with the law (and indeed they are not) but
it's up to you to prove that and get someone to care about it (most data
protection agencies don't).

In contrast, not using the services nor having an account means the company
has no legal basis on which to stalk me and process my data. Not saying they
can't do it, but at least it is 100% clear that they are breaking the law, as
opposed to having to argue the technicalities of their policies.

